# Weird Textures in Crysis 3 and Farcry 3



## true_lies (Mar 28, 2014)

Getting some weird Textures in both games. Images attached along with settings. get 25-30 fps in both games on an average.
Specs in my sig. Gpu (stable overclock 840/1040 from 775/950) runs at 100% and cpu ~ 75%. latest AMD drivers (13.12)
Temps never went above 60 for both cpu and gpu

*Crysis 3:*
Randomly get white spheres, not on every level but a few. plus a weird texture on one level.
*i.imgur.com/kIrIn8G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/R78wKY4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/l4GaPU0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Kwx65h9.jpg


*Farcry 3:*
Textures seem weird when moving, as if crumbling (see bonet above front left tyre), plus weird shadow/reflection effects (mountain and water). Both happen when i'm moving, nothing when still. Feels freaky when playing
*i.imgur.com/rL7UEjq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yW8XNCY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rspUerk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/R2XYLW4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ct3yOgd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9mnqwsU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KflWhzN.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes these two games suffer from texture pop-ins. For FC3 I purchased the game and the texture pop-in were minimized coz of patch I guess. But for C2, I also had a few pop-ins in the game, I also faced problem when the entire floor would turn black but it used to go away after few seconds or a quick save and reload.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 28, 2014)

even i purchased FC3 and have it patched. Any change in settings in order to negate or reduce the effect?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2014)

do you have objectsMp.pak file in your crysis 3 folder , those white spehres occur when that file is not present (they are the missing textures)


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 28, 2014)

what will you say about this then 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13776&d=1394022441


----------



## true_lies (Mar 29, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> do you have objectsMp.pak file in your crysis 3 folder , those white spehres occur when that file is not present (they are the missing textures)



yeah...the file is missing

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> what will you say about this then
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13776&d=1394022441



modern game art


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 29, 2014)

I faced a similar problem in Far Cry 3. It may seem like a weird solution but try playing with your net connection off. It helped me and may help you as well.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2014)

true_lies said:


> yeah...the file is missing



Try this link : My Files Download , extract all the files , copy them to C3 folder and then run game and


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

C3 Worked


----------

